# Vintage Monsters of your Dreams



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

There are a lot of people around here who I believe to be secretly coveting giant industrial vintage machines. Like looking a Earth moving equipment, I just like looking at them. I want to look at yours! Please post pictures of your favorite vintage monsters. Points for poundages, if you know them.










Not mine (sigh). Oliver Model #92-D Power Feed Hollow Chisel Mortiser, 1956.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

that was a very nice badass of a maschine Bertha 

Dennis


----------



## Minorhero (Apr 8, 2011)

My shop is mostly old machines that I have restored. None of them belong to what I refer to as the "big iron club". Most of my machines weigh in at 400 lbs or less. The heaviest machine in my shop is probably my Brodhead Garrett J-170 lathe. I believe it is 35"? between centers, it has a 12" swing over the bed and 16" over the gap, and weighs in at 525lbs plus a 70 lb motor. It is a beefy machine.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

OMG, Hero's lathe just aroused me (nonsexual). It's fabulous beyond belief. This is what I hope this thread turns into. Showcase your monsters! You worked hard to get them in your shop, here's where you take the credit!


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Crescent 36" Bandsaw from OWWM.










http://wiki.owwm.com/CrescentBandSawRestoration3.ashx


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Check'em out here:

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/11698


----------



## mook (Apr 16, 2011)

Bertha,
Like Minorhero my shop has mostly old machines which I restored to working order and have used to earn a living. Lucky for me I enjoy rebuilding and maintaining machines especially when I can use them to good effect. Where I came from (Rhodesia) new machinery was hard to get. I brought all my machines tools and timber to NZ when I left what is now called Zimbabwe.These pics were taken long back and I now have new additions such as a mill drill and other stuff for plane making. So some random pictures you can check out.
The bandsaw is the oldest-there is a date stamped into the underside of one of the feet castings-1909 but can only surmise that the machine is German made. I converted the drive wheels from flat belt to vee pulley and used a 3 horse 3 phase motor (itself a fine piece of British engineering) .


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

awesome everyone. I really like old, heavy, quality machinery


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I posted mine a while back, Al:

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/6383


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Wayne entering the fight with a 3-foot Crescent! Someone here owns a Crescent mortiser. Maybe JustFine? Can't recall.

My friend, Philip, I'm going to need some time to absorb all your beauties. Insert exasperated sigh. 1) extremely cool RAS with probably some impressive dust handling; 2) massive jointer with an unusual bed (stone?); 3) One of the coolest bandsaws I've seen in a long time; 4) genius disc sander on lathe outboard. It's all so marvelous!

More!


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Phillip, that bandsaw is really sweet.
Al, not sure on the mortice machine.

24" Oliver Planer









20" Oliver Jointer


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I like the stove black on that massive planer. Look at the crank on that devil! When I bought a 6" jointer, I immediately wished I had an 8". I wonder what a guy with a 20" Oliver jointer wishes he had Can you imagine what that #12 weighs? That table, if solid, looks 4" thick at a minimum.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Oliver makes a 24". I just did not find a decent photo. Northfield is also another good brand.


----------



## brianinpa (Mar 16, 2008)

My wife will not share enough of the garage for the big iron, and I need a parking spot for my GoldWing, so I have to settle for small iron.

Phillip - really nice bandsaw.

Wayne - awesome jointer.

I am a DeWalt kind of a guy, so the bigger the better. Not mine but fun to look at. DeWalt GE


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

All I can do is repeat Deke (Zeta Zeta?) ...more!!


----------



## Minorhero (Apr 8, 2011)

While none of these are quite as big as the lathe I posted I figured I my collection of old arn wouldn't be too far off topic. So here are most of the machines in my shop. Every machine came to me as a rusty pile to one degree or another, and for every machine I took them all apart, cleaned them, fixed them, and repainted them. Each machine takes 30 to 90 days working a few hours a day to complete on average.

Walker Turner 1200 model 15" drill press - my first restore - not the best paint choice









DeWalt 12" RAS









Walker Turner 24" Scroll Saw









Powermatic Model 60 - 8" Jointer









Parks Planer









Delta Unisaw dated 1950









Boice Crane OSS (restore still in progress - it makes a terrifying screeching noise that needs to be resolved).


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

My jointer…Crescent 8" Heavy. Approx 1200# Built approx. 1928









Table saw….Oliver 232 built 1953. Weight 1100#









Drill press…..Powermatic 1150A Built 1972 3 phase









Delta unisaw from 1968…..my first complete OWWM rebuild. It has been sold and replaced by the Oliver


















Walker Turner TA1180B 10" table saw. Currently sitting in a corner collecting dust and awaiting the final steps of restoration









Delta 1460 lathe…..built 1962. 1/2hp motor and was a basket case when I found it.


















I also have a DeWalt 8" RAS that I do not have pics of. It is from 1955 and looks brand new. It had a very easy life over the past 60 yrs and shows almost no wear.

Delta 14" bandsaw. 1965 version…..


















Upgraded to a 1hp baldor made Delta motor and Carter guides


















The only machine that is still to be obtained is a surface planer. I would like to have a Powermatic 12". One day it will come along at a good price


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

OMG. My work computer won't display the images. I know what the first thing is I'm doing when I get home!
It was YOU with the Crescent!!! You devil.


----------



## mook (Apr 16, 2011)

Seeing those big Oliver jointer and planer machines brings up a point that needs making , as they are matched capacity or very close: 20 inch bed width on jointer goes works with the 24 inch bed width on the planer
But there are folk who own say a 20 inch Grizzly type planer yet, if they even have a jointer it often is a 6 inch width or so….
So think about surfacing one face and edge on a Wenge board 20 inches width by 2 inches thick by 8 feet long-it is done by two men able to work together….


----------



## mook (Apr 16, 2011)

Minorhero and Medicken have got some nice machines….
I think my days of doing quality rebuilds are over-now it is just fix and get on with the job as fast as possible-wait until I post a quick bearing replacement job on my Delta Unisaw….


----------



## teamwhite (Mar 12, 2011)

Awesome thread here! Keep'm comin'!!


----------



## miles125 (Jun 8, 2007)

These are beauties. But there is an intimidation factor in looking at machines whose longevity on earth is many times your own. Lol


----------



## mook (Apr 16, 2011)

Miles, I wouldn't call it intimidation, more like satisfaction , happy in the knowledge that there will be no niggling problems like snipe, jointers cutting tapers, how to surface those wide boards, etc etc….


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

That 20" jointer looks like a battleship!


----------



## miles125 (Jun 8, 2007)

Brad, that 20" jointer sounds like a battleship too. Well actually more like the tornado warning siren atop them poles in your town.


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm sure that 20" jointer can sink a battleship!


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I had high hopes for this thread and it has really delivered! The quality level of Ken's rebuilds really catches my eye. There's an aesthetic and attention to detail there that's often lacking. Really excellent.

I'm considering putting a Carter conversion on my 20" Rockwell Bandsaw. How difficult was the assembly/setup and are you pleased with the kit?


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

Bertha…..the Carter guides are a piece of cake to install and really make the saw a beast. Now remeber this is "only" a 14" saw and not meant to resaw wide boards. With a good quality blade, I run Timberwolf 1/2" 3tpi, I am ablt to get good quality resaws on 6" hard oak, maple and walnut without balde deflection. You do have to be careful on feed rate or it will wander some. The guides are very easy to install, bolt right on, and easy to adjust. I would look at them again for any saw I had. I am also looking for an older Delta/Rockwell, Delta/Crescent 20" saw myself and will install the Carters when I do get the saw.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks Ken, I plan to order the whole shebang at some point. I really lucked out on my saw, buying it already restored. I'm probably going to buy a new PM cabinet but everything else from here on out's going to be vintage.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm going to keep that picture handy and use it in mini-lathe discussions. A lathe doesn't know if he's being "good" (working wood) or "bad" (working metal)


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

OK, my friend August, I promise you. I will not buy a junk lathe. I will buy a monster, then compell you to help me set it up. So far, beer and pizza has been my currency for moving efforts.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Make your logo personal, my friend August; that way. it'll make you smile every time you see it. I suggest letting your children draft it; it's more pure that way. I don't generally sell my work, but I defend my brand, below:

Bertha was head cook at my fraternity house in a violently-charged Greek (U.S. college, not Greece) atmosphere. She had a way of managing the madness that was inspirational. She was prone to actual fisticuffs herself and never backed down from a fight. I honor her with my logo. It represents strength against terrible opposition to me (she was a Black cook in a Southern university fraternity kitchen). There are lessons here. I've now wound myself into a mess, thinking of this; may everyone here have a safe and happy weekend.


----------



## Camper (Jul 31, 2010)

Definitely not in the same league as mihorhero or medicken's and others owwms or restos, but I like my little guys none the less. They have helped me learn lots of new skills. As I learn woodworking, I am also learning about motors and machines and who knows what else…

walker turner band saw 30s-40s, and the resto blog is here Full resto.









Boice crane 6" jointer 40s. Partial resto, did not repaint as the original paint id in very good condition.









The rest are in a slow moving resto queue, but helps appreciate the work that goes into restoring these machines when you look at some of the pictures in other posts

walker turner 15" 900 floor model drill press









craftsman parks planer









the motor for the parks planer after resto


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

A metal lathe comes in handy. Every shop should have one. Mine is a Sheldon 11"x 36"; came off a 1940's Liberty ship and still in perfect condition.


----------



## boardmaker (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm waiting for someone to post a yates-american cloverleaf.


----------



## mook (Apr 16, 2011)

Hey Ron,
Can we see a picture of the Sheldon 11" ?


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

^I'd love to see that Sheldon as well. And the Yates!


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Here is one that will make Tim the Toolman Tailor proud….










http://sacramento.craigslist.org/tls/2440597527.html


----------



## kwblack (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm about getting closer to finishing my little monster. Delta Homecraft 28-110 10 inch bandsaw. I need a motor pulley, blade and build a stand for it. It will be 60 years old next month. It's a lot of fun cleaning, disassembling, painting and bringing it back. I'd recommend getting an old machine and giving it a try.


----------



## RobWoodCutter (Jul 22, 2009)

A.J Fay and Egan 16" jointer; from 1923, 5 hp Leeson motor, 3-knife cutter head.

Rob


----------



## mook (Apr 16, 2011)

Rob, that is looking like a fine machine. Can you show close up pictures of the bearing housings and the cutter block? Is it belt drive ? Is the motor in its place there or in a temporary position? How many horse power? Are those tables steel or cast iron?


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

Here's my two cents Al. While it's not a monster, it is vintage. My old Boice Crane 10" tablesaw goes back to 1964. A model 4500 Challenger. It's still gets used almost daily.

Here is how it looked for the longest.









My attempt at some dust collection and a low budget extension


----------



## RobWoodCutter (Jul 22, 2009)

Philip,

Direct drive Leeson 5 hp motor, 240v, 1ph. (not original). The original Babbet bearings were abandoned and Fafner bearings added. It has a LOVEJOY coupling between the motor and main shaft. The top is cast. The reason for the wood block, is because the main shaft was elevated to get above the existing Babbet bearing. All of this work was done prior to my ownership. I have debated trying to restore it, but the top covers to the Babbet bearings are long gone. If I don't restore it, I may just eventually get a BYRD cutter head for it. Rob


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Rob, August could probably fashion covers for a reasonable price. You could even model them yourself with styrofoam and plexiglass over them. Just thinking.


----------



## mook (Apr 16, 2011)

Rob,
If you decided to upgrade it from the unfortunate installation of the pillow block bearings and especially if you put in a Byrd cutter head I believe from what I can see that one could open out the old babbit housing to accommodate ball or needle bearings, or to accommodate separate units which have those bearings fitted. And I have seen damaged table ends over the cutters improved from original by rebating a slotted brass piece into the end. Would need the right kind of metal head…..


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

I just saw a saw on CL that might qualify for this thread. Or maybe this is a 'Monster of Your Nightmares':









The description is:
Old saw rig, 6hp Fairbanks-Morse eng. mounted on early Dodge Bros. car frame.

Here is the listing with more photos, while it lasts.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

@Darrell, she's a beauty! It just struck me, why are TS inserts ovoid instead of square? They'd sure be easier to make.

@ Rob, she is pin-up material my friend. My little 6 terrifies me at times. I can't even imagine standing in front of 16 inches of 5hp direct. She's beyond gorgeous.

@ PM, that would be a terrifying day to slot that outfeed table. I'm confused how the elevation of the pillowblock assembly (and hence the motor spacer) still allowed mating of the cutter to the in/out tables. Would you have to resort to a smaller diameter cutter assembly, cut the knives back; or does the table have room to accommodate that lift. I suspect the lovejoy coupling can explain matters in the rear. Anyway, she's gorgeous.


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 21, 2009)

Here's a drill press I have. Not in use anymore but still have it.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Curt -

I love old drilling machines. I have three Buffalo Forge machines. The big one I wrote about here.

This is a flat-belt machine that I have not done anything to yet.









This is a post drill that I have working very well.


----------



## therookie (Aug 29, 2010)

My Dream planer but I have some money to save its a 40" planer with a 50hp main motor and a 5hp feed system as well as 3/4hp table lift system. I can get it for the bargain price of $18,500


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

You lost me at 5hp feed motor. How incredible. Who makes it?


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 21, 2009)

Chuck, wow belt driven from the days industrial revolution, nice.


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

RobWoodCutter nice jointer. An A.J Fay and Egan 16" table saw just sold on ebay for $26. They would be perfect mates.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&_trksid=p4340.l2557&rt=nc&nma=true&item=320711983472&si=vYB61hKSlMMiDfOs5wsto60b2eI%253D&viewitem=


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

@ Bretha, After reading your comment I just remembered that when I made my homemade portable TS I made oval inserts. duh, how smart was that. Sometimes I guess we just follow the herd. In fairness to myself I did set it up to reproduce the inserts using guide bushings with the router.

The drill presses above are awesome, #54. And the planer. it looks like a beast.


----------



## therookie (Aug 29, 2010)

Bertha it is a Buss model 66 I beleive


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

@Devann, we're all herded in some way or another
@Rookie, thanks, that's a gorgeous machine


----------



## RobWoodCutter (Jul 22, 2009)

Bertha: August?

PM: Not being a metal worker, I would definitely need to find a shop to mill the top to fix it and for milling out for recessing the bearings in the babbit slot.

SAS: Now that tablesaw would be scary to use.

Rob


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Sorry Rob, August Lehman is a lumberjock who has extensive metalworking skills. He's got all the machinery to do just about anything you could want (Bridgeport, Sheldon, etc.). Nice guy, too.

Re tablesaw, lol, it's like a giant upturned circular saw. I still want it, though.


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

Bertha wrote: Re tablesaw, lol, it's like a giant upturned circular saw. I still want it, though.

Ah…..Al, it's a little hard mto tell for sure from the photo but I don't think that's a table saw. ;^))

It seems to be a buzz saw for cuting fire wood to length.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

It's a scary apparatus, but you know what isn't, Tramp?

This restored Walker Turner


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Hey Wayne, I found my drill press:










$60,000


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Get your checkbook out… : ^ )


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

For those of you that haven't clicked VonHagen's link above^, do so. OMG, it's like ShopSmith on steroids.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I can tell from first blush that I like VonHagen!


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

August, even a wanna be metalhead knows arc welding


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I just had a look at VonHagen's projects and I'm impressed beyond words. I certainly understand why August's been lurking closely. Your skills are spectacular.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I know you've got some monsters, August, you're not fooling me for a second. Any guy that bashes a Laguna TS for accuracy deserves close inspection A man who buys cutters in bulk for a Sheldon deserves scrutiny


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Guess what Dale has:










I'm crying.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

why at least it get used 
and not collecting dust and rust

Dennis


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Here you go…..

Would need a phase converter….

http://reno.craigslist.org/tls/2449817524.html


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Wow, 5hp 3ph, monster.


----------



## RobWoodCutter (Jul 22, 2009)

August:" Rob pictures please so I can see if I can help and yes no charge anyway thanks"

Thanks for the offer, with all the other ongoing projects, it won't be something I was anticipating doing this year. Rob


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I just saw this on eBay. Seriously cool…

http://cgi.ebay.com/ANTIQUE-GARVIN-METAL-LATHE-CIRCA-1880s-MUSEUM-QUALITY-/130537096221?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e649e041d


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks Wayne, that thing truly looks like a museum piece.


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

A friends lathe from owwm


----------



## mook (Apr 16, 2011)

Ken,
Now THAT is a lathe of note. I am familiar with the model since a few factories in Rhodesia had them. Folk may be interested to know that it is flat belt drive and one can change speeds without stopping it if I remember correctly-the foot pedal pushes the belt from one cone to the next.
They also made a giant one which can be seen on the internet but I can't find the link…..Will search….


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Philip, foot operated belt cone changes? That's more gangster than ganster rap.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Wadkin same as my new large dimension /panel saw with sliding table etc they make the best tools around. Solid and true. I nearly bought that same model lathe for less than $100 us we went to an auction I couldn't make it so I telephoned to see how much the lathe went for. *It never sold* said the salesperson auctioneers son.I went over imediately and was offered it for £75 cash it was worth 30 times that plus.Bronwen took one look at it and convinced me it was too big for me. I have never slept right since turning it down LOL Alisrair


----------



## mook (Apr 16, 2011)

"Philip, foot operated belt cone changes? That's more gangster than ganster rap." 
LOL but I had to Google "Gansta rap".....


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Phillip, God it must be nice to live in NZ and not know what Gansta Rap is first hand…. Can't drive down the road here in California without being subjected to it when your stopped at a traffic light.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Loling at a NewZealand Plane Maker googling Gangster Rap.


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

Looking at all the cool machines on this thread I just realized there is a fellow LJ I like to follow that uses some monsters on a regular basis. Y'all might go to Stephen Mines workshop and check out some of the monster tools in his workshop.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks for all the pictures. I love those old machines. I wish I had room to just have a couple.


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

I just aquired a vintage Mini-monster ;^) a 1945 Sears and Roebuck (made by Dunlap) model 109.20630 mini metal lathe. Bought it from a Craig List ad and it is a heavy little cast iron monster. Of course, it will drop about 10 or 15 lbs when I get the crude and grime and goop cleaned off (wish that I could drop a few lbs that easy).

As I know absolutely nothing about metal lathes, the restore on this little beauty in the rough will probably be my winter project after much study and a serious learning curve. I would post a picture or two but I can't seem to find the camera (ain't I just too organized?). Will post the pics when I discover just where I stored the camera.

Wish me luck on the restore, this should be interesting.


----------



## mook (Apr 16, 2011)

Tramp, pictures are needed, for sure. Does it have a gear box or does it rely on change wheels?


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

More metal madness!!!!


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

Philip, it has a gear box. Here are a couple of photos.



















And extra gears??










There are a couple of more photos here: http://lumberjocks.com/saddletramp/blog/24051


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

That is cute Bob, very nice.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Very nice score, Tramp. I'm jealous. While I've got your attention, how do you like that Menard's fertilizer?


----------



## mook (Apr 16, 2011)

Tramp, that is a useful machine , nice and solid, you will be amazed at what things you can do with it eg making specific size collars for router bits, spacers, etc. 
It does not have a gear box, so when you learn how to turn threads you will see that those change wheels on the side can be interchanged to arrive at the correct speed for the carriage to traverse at -look at them and you will see a number-that is the number of teeth. 
Somewhere, probably under the paint, there should be a chart which tells you how to combine the change wheels. That is one reason to clean it and remove all paint if you are going to strip it and re-build- amazing how many set screws, dowels , lock nuts ect are hidden by paint …...


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Philip, that's not a gear box? Shows how much I know. Philip, while you're here, I'm a budding metalhead who'd like to purchase a small metal lathe/mill. So far, I've seen 1) Bridgeport/Sheldon and 2) Harbor Freight and not much in between. Harbor Freight has a combo for under $1000. I don't have a ton of space but I could be convinced into a large machine. Could you give a brother a bit of steering? PM or out in the open, I'd be gracious.


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

Al, it seems to be ok when you take into account that although we are a fair distance from Lake Michigan, we are still in the lake sand dune area. This seems to create a poor environment for grass but a good one for weeds. LOL

Philip, thanks for the info.


----------



## pvwoodcrafts (Aug 31, 2007)

Heres some of my old planers and my old 1949 Ford F-5. I only hope the pics work because I haven't been able to post pics here yet. http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb245/pvwoodcrafts/th_planer.jpghttp://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb245/pvwoodcrafts/th_worktruck-1.jpg


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

It didn't work Mike, message said moved or deleted.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Tramp, I've been using Scott's with the same result. Weeds don't seem to mind the anti-weed part of it.


----------



## pvwoodcrafts (Aug 31, 2007)

Yeah thats what I mean, however I know they aren't moved or deleted because I just drug them out of photobucket. oh well


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

Al, short of something like Roundup that kills everything there doesn't seem to be much of anything that has much effect on the weeds (I'm being a little unfair, that Menards stuff does help a little). It does, however, seem to have a rather nice side effect. When I put it on last summer, it decimated the ant population that was ravaging my yard. I had ant hills out there that would grow to a foot tall between mowings. Put on the weed and feed and, POOF, gone!!


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

No kidding, Tramp? I might have to give it a shot. I try to time my fertilizings right before (or even during) a good rain. I've missed a couple of opportunities lately. I'm looking at around 10 acres, maybe 1 of which I actually want to look pretty. Instead of my Deere, I should have bought a Gravely. Better yet, a mower deck I could pull behind a Gator. I didn't know what I was getting into with this property and it stresses me out. I sure have a lot of animals, though, which makes me happy.


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

I've only got about two and a half acres here and most of it is woods. Have to be constantly vigilant though cause the woods is continually trying to reclaim the open area. If I'm not careful I soon will have maples and oaks and pines growing in my living room. ;^))))

Kind of got away from iron monsters, at least I'm still talking wood. BSEG


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

True, Tramp. I'd have to be out there every day to keep nature back. I'm slowly letting nature reclaim some of my cleared areas. What's a man to do. I've been secretly thinking a lot about your little metal lathe. I'm pretty convinced that I need one. I'm waiting on the word from Philip whether the Central Machinery minis are worth a flip.


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

Wish I could help you Al but as I stated earlier, I know nothing about the critters. Going to learn though.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Hey August, Philip, and Ken, where are you guys buying quality pillowblock assemblies? I want a 2 foot axle of a convenient diameter to mount buffing pads, grinding wheels, and wire brushes on (1/2 inch maybe?). Maybe even a free end (non-belt-driven-end) that could house a drill chuck?

I'm building a treadle-operated buffing/polishing/grinding station and the pillowblocks I bought at ACE are crap. They came with a dead-ended oil cap that I had to drill through. Is that common? I guess I'm looking for either sealed bearings or grease-gun but I'm open to your suggestions. Any help appreciated.


----------



## mook (Apr 16, 2011)

Al, you should be able to go to any dedicated bearing shop -they will have the well known brands. But having said that, you don't really need extra high quality bearings for that application.
It is common to get that type of lube cap- the actual bearing itself is sealed and all that needs lubrication is the swivelling part of the assembly-if they are run in pairs there isn't any swivelling to talk about.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Thank you so much, Philip. Perhaps what I have will do just fine for this hokey application but I'm a tool guy and the obvious poor quality hurts my sensitive eyes. Thanks for the clarification about the cap. I'm been perusing the offerings of the big bearing shops and you metal guys sure have some cool toys. Some of the precision applications are actually cheaper than I thought; some of the load-sensing varieties are ridiculously expensive. I'm jealous of your knowledge in this area. Thanks again, al


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

This site is endless fun

http://vintagemachinery.org/photoindex/bymfg.aspx

Hey Wayne, check out Oliver's version of the Emmert:


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

That is a sweet looking vice. Need to find one for few bucks at a yard sale. : ^ )


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

This would be an interesting restore…

http://roseburg.craigslist.org/tls/2463199139.html


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

Wayne, that's one neat looking machine. So, are you buying/restoring it?


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Nah, it is about 9 hours north of me and I do not have room anyway. I just thought it looked real cool. I would love to have a 20" saw, but more of one like Al's old delta or perhaps a Cresent.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I love my Delta, Wayne. It's wearing a 3/4" right now and is an animal. I used her this weekend, making a rack for my powermortise chisels.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Here is another intersting one on Craigslist….

http://sacramento.craigslist.org/tls/2478204112.html


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

^whoa. animal. bit on the high side. i'd love to own her.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I agree on the price…


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Whoa. 20" Crescent. Not mine. Google.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Brace yourself for some serious equipment.










It's not vintage, monster, or even a success. I post it here because masters of belts and pulleys lurk here. I need some manner of 1-direction drive pulley. I need the grinding wheel to spin freely, whether or not I'm depressing the treadle pedal. As it stands now, they're hopelessly linked so that when I manually turn the stone, the treadle pedal oscillates up and down. I'm lost. Any thoughts appreciated.

I'll probably end up just hiding a motor under the deck


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

A 10 (or other) speed bicycle would have most of what you would need to pedal up, coast, even change gears and brake. The parts would surely handle the weight/torque/speed, etc.

Streamers and banana seat optional. ;=)


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Sissy Bar?


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

Bertha…...You asked about pillow blocks? I have not used or purchased any. There are a couple of places to look however. Accurate Bearing and Surplus Center. Both have websites. I have used Accurate exclusively for my bearing needs and I must say NO ONE will beat their quality or cost that I have found.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

@WayneC, What were some of us thinking as kids in the '60's ? This is an internet pic. I never went that far.










But I did have the privilege of owning a V-rroom "motor" and a Texaco fireman's hat that seemed to go together well. lol

Bertha, This was vintage monster when we was 8.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I love you guys.
Ken, thanks for the connection. Accurate bearing it is. I think I have two problems: 1) I can't describe exactly what I'm looking for and 2) I don't know what I'm looking for. 
David, that motorized bike is probably worth a fortune.


----------



## Fencer257 (Oct 7, 2010)

I've got a couple I'm fond of. Here's an 1890's era flat belt lathe:










Similar vintage table saw…..










Couple old Century motors, 1/2hp & 3 HP










My latest - Fay & Egan #82 Lathe. 84" diameter capacity - not restored yet - I'm picking it up this weekend.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

The lathe rocks. Looking forward to seeing that restored.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Whoa! Fencer. You're not messing around. Thanks for sharing this and that F&E lathe is ridiculous!


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I went to the Columbia State Park yesterday. It is an 1800s gold mining town. The Anvils (there were two) in this blacksmith shop really qualify for vintage Monsters. I did not get as good of a photo of them as I would have liked. I am on the lookout for a nice mid sized anvil for my shop.



And some photos of the stage coach so you get a feel for the town…


----------



## RibsBrisket4me (Jul 17, 2011)

Wicked awesome thread!!!!


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Wayne, that anvil is a hoss. I have a great fondness for vintage anvils.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

OK, I have a question for you monster guys. Philip, Ken, August, and others. 
1) If I were in the market for a small but capable metal lathe, what should I be looking for?
2) If I were in the market for a capable vintage jointer, which should I be searching for?

For 1, I could get a new Grizzly for 1-2K. I'm suspecting that 1-2K could go a long way in the vintage world. For 2, I already have a modern 6" that I'd be willing to part with. My space is limited, but my shop is detached and ground level with a 4' door.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

check this planer out….

http://lumberjocks.com/vonhagen/blog/24454#first-new

And a direct link if you lazy : ^ )


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

Wayne, that's jus t insane. What does one of those puppys cost? I know, I know, if you have to ask, you can't afford it.


----------



## gpastor (Jan 10, 2010)

This is a flat belt metal lathe that I cut down the bed to make it a bowl lathe. I sold it before I ever got to use it.










see more pics http://lumberjocks.com/gpastor/blog/24433


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

No idea on the cost of the planner. I believe very expensive. Nice looking lathe.


----------



## mook (Apr 16, 2011)

Regarding the Super Surfacer: it is not anything new and I think Makita, Hitachi and others made small almost portable versions way back in the seventies and eighties. It works on the fixed knife principle. I think it would work even better on soft woods.Nice not to have noise and dust too, plus it would hard to cut fingers with it.
How come no enterprising soul has come up with the idea of selling those shavings as "Superior Lavatory Paper-the Automatic Choice of Discerning Woodworkers"? (


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

^I agree, Philip. That would be a single-ply excpetion I'd allow in my home, my log home…so even more appropriate. It's pretty fantastic to watch, whether practical or not. If you scour the associated youtubes, you'll see smaller versions at work.

GPastor, that cut down is a real looker. I'm not sure how you resisted the temptation to turn at least one bowl on it. What's the offboard capacity on that badboy!!!?


----------



## gpastor (Jan 10, 2010)

Al, the lathe capacity is 6 foot+ the thought of that is scary. more pictures http://lumberjocks.com/gpastor/blog/24433


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

6 feet, lol! By the look of the belt, that's a powerful machine.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

kind of a co-incidence, reading this on the lathes and then this came through email. Ithought it was interesting.


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

Got $25,000.00 you can't figure out what to do with? Check out this Craigs List monster.

http://nmi.craigslist.org/atq/2497836915.html


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I think Tramp's in the lead for vintage monsters.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

thats one cool looking planer Bob.


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

Come on guys, there must be more vintage monsters out there somewhere!!!


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

VonHagen told me about this place. Man, they've got some desirable stuff but no pics.

http://davisandwells.com/usedmachinery.php


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Whaddya guys think about the reasonable possibility of finding a vintage Martin? I'm in contact with the Felder guy and the new Hammers are not nearly as bad as many might think. I doubt he'd mind me sharing this here:

The multiple benefits of a European sliding table saw range from acurracy to precision to safety and many more. Please check out the video (if you have not already) on our Hammer K3 Winner sliding table saw.and then perhaps we can talk to discuss some of the finer details. 
The 'US Edition' K3 Winner is a special build designed and requested by the US market hobbyists. We had a request for a sliding table saw with a professional style rip fence for under $5,000. This is exactly what the 'US Edition' is. *We have four build configurations offered for $2,999 , $3,249 , $3,999 and $4,999 respectively.* They are all prepared for dado, include accessories & tooling and highlight the professional style rip fence from out Felder 500 series saw.

I told the guy that for $5000, I could buy a SawStop. He lol'd.

Man oh man, though, look at this 1 760 EUR ( 2 490 USD ) (ex. VAT) :


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

More drool:

http://vintagemachinery.org/photoindex/detail.aspx?id=7833


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Pretty cool stuff….


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

yep some cool stuff you find Bertha 
but as a hobbyist they can never come into my budgetrange :-(
still great to drool over

Dennis


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Not vintage, but did you know that Oliver makes a 16" 10HP tablesaw for the same price as the big SawStop.

http://www.equipmentsalesandsurplus.com/product_p/4060-001.htm


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

nice little saw Bertha 

Dennis


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Cute little bugger, ain't she?


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

I´m sure it can bite if you don´t behave ….. 

evn though I said I´m trying to do it the galoot way and learn the old things with handtools
I allso just wuold love to have a full set of old monsters …......can´t help it …. just have to drool over them
in there own way they are buty´s 

ceep them coming

Dennis


----------



## mook (Apr 16, 2011)

For that you need a feeder-then they don't bite…..


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

I would MUCH rather have that 16" 10HP Oliver than the "big Sawstop".


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Al, you need to STOP! I can't afford a shop addition to hold that new tablesaw.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Philip, I'd be worried he'd eat my feeder!


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

Surely Steak would not bite the feeder that feeds !


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

I thought that was a Bible there for a second.

It's gotta be one of three (3) things, Al: You have on a blue shirt… he's looking up at the sky… or you need to get a camera with blue eye correction… one or the other or the other. ;=)


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

HA! I need to buy a new camera. ^no need to fret, that's only a first edition Webster's Dictionary.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

http://www.irsauctions.com/index_lots.asp?pg=details&tot=&id=14348

Moak shaper $625. These IRS Auctions are painful to browse through!


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Porter 20" Jointer

http://www.irsauctions.com/index_lots.asp?pg=details&id=14596


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

The jointer is boss…. Would love to have a large jointer…


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

It sold for like $600, Wayne. Painful. These IRS auctions are ridiculous. My work doesn't command a massive jointer but there's just something about one….

When you're looking through workshop pics and you spot a 12" jointer, you no longer wonder whether the guy is serious or not


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

No doubt…


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

yah and the costummers will stay in line to say 
I have this dinnertable that has warped a little can you fix it
yep … it take five minuts and 500buck 

Dennis


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

a 20" jointer and i've got a cheapo 13" "planer". What gives?


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Lol Dennis, you could charge by the pass DW, can you imagine what that tripod weighs?


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

I forgot most things today is veneerwork so you even can charch for a new surface …. LOL

my gess …..around 250 kg

Dennis


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I'd probably have to reinforce my 6" concrete floor!!


----------



## emart (Mar 16, 2011)

well i dont have many large wood tools however i have used some monsters when i was training to be a welder.

here is a 1980 Cincinnati hydraulic metal shear. one of these brand new costs $500,000. it can cut a piece of steel 4 ft wide and 3/8 thick and it has such an impact when using it that the ground shook when we cut metal that big. i have no idea how heavy it is but i do know it has to have its own foundation in the shop so it will not damage the building










the next one is the vertical bandsaw we used which was donated to the school by boeing. it can can cut steel up to 6 inches thick! one of these new is 100k. because it is in a school it is usually in a state of disrepair from all the "student-izing" but when it is fixed it works very well. i dont have a pic of the one i used but this is the same model:










there are others that i have used but unfortunately i dont have pics of them


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

I think they just wuold manage to cut spareparts for the car ….............. LOL

niiiiice monsters Emart 

thank´s for sharing

Dennis


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Check out this bad boy…

http://sacramento.craigslist.org/tls/2564430116.html


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

^whoa! The price is right too. MAN.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

It looks pretty nice. 1200 lbs…


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

We can try to feed it into Emart's shear Those are some nice machines, Emart.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Wayne it wuold look good beside littlecope´s bandsaw 
I just wonder how he wuold get it into the apartment 
in the mittle of NY …..........LOL

how long is it 30 feet … )

Dennis


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Yeah, baby!

Unitronics DFDA Shaper w/ Interchangeable Spindles and Power Feeder










Diehl 75 Straight Line Rip Saw w/ Laser Light









Timesavers 87" Sander 









Wadkin 26" Band Saw 









Alzmetall Drill Press SJ


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Check out this bad boy (yates 36" bandsaw)

http://yubasutter.craigslist.org/tls/2598323642.html


----------



## gawthrrw (Sep 13, 2011)

Seeing all these machines makes me feel sick to look at mine


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Whoa, look at the depth of that Yates. Incredible.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Wayne thank´s for the nice gift ….. 
yes I presume its my Chrismaspresent you show to make me drool …. LOL

Dennis


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

that yates is like a horizontal saw mill.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

It's bigger than the LT10 I'm looking at!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I'd have to convert it to gas, I don't have enough power in my shop to run it! .. LOL


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

JusFine's got a bunch of horses. Maybe we could set something "old school" up


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Holy crap batman…. Check out these production bowl making tools


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Holy crap is right. Kind of takes the fun out of it, after about the 900 bowl.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm surprised that those cutters are that hands-on. Look at that carbide go!


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Very cool
http://huntington.craigslist.org/tls/2587448559.html


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Crossposting this beast for MedicKen
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/31004#reply-333830


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

^good grief! Look at that jointer!


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

if you had said containercrane I wuold have believed you but Aircraft carriers ….naa
they don´t look that big 

thank´s for sharing Vonhagen

Dennis


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

Hey Von, you've got me convinced.


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

When I was in the yards, the cranes were used for everything except picking up a ship. They moved the ship into the submerged drydock and raised the drydock up. When the ship gets near the raising drydock bottom, there are blocks put under the hull so there is no buckling of the ship. Watched them do this, it was incredible, the ship slowy came out of the water. My ship was an LPD, roughly half the size of a carrier at the time. When left the yards we had to sail under the Chesapeake Bay Bridge - at low tide we had bearly 6" clearance and we ballasted down to give the ship extra room, we needed it. The signal bridge was 6 stories above the water.


----------



## muleskinner (Sep 24, 2011)

The Nimitz class carriers are about 100,000 tons. Lift capacity on the individual cranes is 300 tons. I'm skeptical.


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

If you watch Mythbusters, they use a drydock for several of their myths. One episode was a duct tape bridge, they used this because they had access to the crane to keep them from falling if the "bridge" gave way - it held up.

To see how this works - in this they have a cruise ship, they show it several minutes in being raised up-


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Not exactly "monster" but not small either. Headsup in WV area:
http://charlestonwv.craigslist.org/tls/2681225247.html

unasaw motor - $300 (scott depot)
Leeson saw motor 4hp 230v ¾" shaft single phase new in box $300.00

I wish I needed one.

Along the same lines (same dude):

http://charlestonwv.craigslist.org/tls/2681188377.html
fuji inverter - $200 (scott depot)
Two Fuji inverters single phase 220v in three phase out 220v frequency drive good four 3hp motor $200.00 each or $350.00 four bothe new in the box


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Yes!


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

How do you get it home - put a chain around it and drag it?


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

OOH what a beautyfull stop switch …..to kick ….. 

who make them ….. deffently the size to be recomended

Dennis


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

ok, i need to stop looking.


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

Ultimate portable saw!...it's got wheels.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

^lol Devann. Jobsite saw deluxe I bet Incra gets uncomfortable when we post these vintage saws with fences as shown


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

Yes I would like to see more pictures of that saw. Unlike many of you, neither of my table saws has wheels. The only saw I have with wheels on it is one of my mitersaws.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

http://vintagemachinery.org/photoindex/images/184-A.jpg



















There's quite a few of them around, Devann. I'm totally intrigued by this saw. I'd like to know how the fence works, mainly is there a "quick release" to position it. Love this saw.


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

Thank you Al. Does the table tilt instead of the blade on that saw?


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

^it sure looks like it, doesn't it? You're seeing that big semicircular gauge like I am. With the tilt of the handle, I'm guessing it's a right tilt but how would the fence work? There's plenty of places to read up on them; I should probably do a bit of that

Edit: MedicKen will know.


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

No, it couldn't tilt. Looking again at the cabinet base I can see it stays put.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

^heck, you're right. The whole trunnion must move along with the dial indicator. Kind of hard to tilt into a solid cabinet base, right? And no, I haven't been drinking this morning; just not paying attention, lol


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

1" arbor, direct drive motor - could tilt


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

1" arbor; hell yes.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

A couple of pics from a master luthier's shop. It looks all sepia, but is in full color. It and the vibe of the old tools makes me want to be there.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

What's this actually worth?
http://charlestonwv.craigslist.org/tls/2705902334.html


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

DOOOOOOH!!!....


----------



## TechRedneck (Jul 30, 2010)

Got 220v, a lot of room, a big truck with hoist and lift gate?


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

The one underneith is worth more - $150 - $175 if the transmission and motor are in good shape AND the bits, chucks, plates, and tooling are included. The lathe is the inexpensive part.

If you get it, call grizzly and buy the shims to level it. If the saddle develops a twist, the lathe is next to worthless.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Bump…

Pics soon of an ancient 18" RAS spotted yesterday, a 30" band saw, and more. Other spring sightings out there to report?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Okay, first monster is that 18" radial arm saw.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

I've got a belt sander, and I've seen stationary sanders. But this is incredible.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Largest grinder I've ever seen, with an outrageous cast iron base.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

How about a 12" jointer?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

And tucked into a corner, this 30" band saw.


----------



## 559dustdesigns (Sep 23, 2009)

Hey, Does Oliver mean "*monster*" in another language. I'm just asking cause most of the monsters above have badges or cast lettering with the Oliver brand.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Lol, I have no idea… Only Oliver seen in the flesh for me consisted of farm tractors (RowCrop 66, to be specific) and I don't know if that's the same company or not.


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

Wow, great pics, Smitty. LOOK AT THE MOTOR ON THE 12" JOINTER!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

I was stunned. We moved from one piece to the next, each being incredible for size… Have to get the mortiser posted still. And the Epic Thread will get a pic of the moulding plane cabinet. *sigh*


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

Just spotted this on CL:

http://atlanta.craigslist.org/nat/tls/2925193377.html


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Aaron, Olivers usually fall into the monster camp if old enough


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Brandon, 100 inch bed, lol. I friggin love Oliver


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

hey guys … theres a vintage parks planer in my neck of the woods for $150 … 3 phase though …. worth the trouble? What kind of motor would be required. Its a 12".


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

I'd like to have this guy. It is a 14" jointer at the Woodworkers Source where I get my lumber.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Whipps Manufacturing (think) foot-actuated mortiser:


----------



## Dcase (Jul 7, 2010)

Al, I seen this for sale on my local Craigslist this morning and it reminded me of this thread. It looks very impressive to me so I thought I would share..


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

You guys have influenced my to the pint that I now covet old iron. That jointer above is a prime example. Yet, how in the hell do you get something like that home?


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Good grief, Dan. What is that, a 12, 16, or something bigger.
Scott, I got my bandsaw into my shop on a flatbed and a floor jack. When he eased it off the flatbed, it swung into me. It was like getting hit by a linebacker. I love old iron but I don't like moving it.


----------



## Dcase (Jul 7, 2010)

Scott, I could get it home no problem but loading and unloading from the trailer would be a challenge. The jointer I just posted looks like its designed to be bolted to the floor so that makes it even harder with no roller base.

I have a Mini-Max jointer/planer combo machine thats no where near as massive as the jointer I just posted. Mine was on a roller base and it was still tough to get off the trailer. I just backed the trailer up to my shop (garage door) and dropped the back gate on the garage slab. I had my wife on the trailer and I very slowly had her push down the ramp as I was on the other side. I think if I had showed up with a jointer as big as the one I posted my wife would have opted not to help me unload


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

ok, maybe to small for a vintage monster.










but coming from this.










it certainly feels huge!


----------



## WoodworkingGeek (Jan 11, 2011)

http://www.angelfire.com/comics/vintagetools/planer1.jpg


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I've got a bead on a small 1ph parks. I cant jump because its not much bigger than my lunchbox. Chain driven is why my juices are flowing. I get a total rush from planets. My next one will be obscene. I know I'm looking at some seaworthy battleship when I see the lightswitch switch,lol.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I saw the light switch when the price tag was $39!


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

My 1939 Wadkin

3phase 440v purrs like a kitten


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

^THAT is some serious iron


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

old iron makes me drool …. i gotta stop hangin out with you guys.


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

Check out this 16" aircraft carrier listed on my local CL:


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

^that's bada$$ but quite a bit overpriced. I love the cranks.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I'd have to take over another bay in the garage!!


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I used to live in Portland Oregon. 
I do not remember where this place was but about 2 hours drive outside of Portland, it was this park where every weekend they would run steam machine, steam motor and engine, huge old diesel engines and so on. 
They also has a lot of old farm machinery and old sawmill equipment.
For people like you and I , this was dream place.

Along time ago I used to work for this company in France which used to be a steam locomotive factory,they put together the Pacific steam engines imported from the USA. They had this old gas ( like natural gas) power generator , which had huge single cylinder engine and a flywheel which was probably 10 to 12' in diameter and a connecting rod articulated in the middle.
When we had power outage we would crank up the old engine which was still running like a charm.

Back home in France I sued to have a sawmill.
It used to be powered by a steam engine, which was gone when I had the saw mill and that I replaced a old en huge electric motor. The blade was horizontal and actuated by a connection rod from a crankshaft. The blade was cutting back and forth and had teeth to cut in both direction. 
This saw was pretty slow bu the quality of the cut was excellent.









This is not my saw but mine was very similar to this one.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

^that is so awesome that I can hardly stand it. When you tell someone you have a steam powered mill, that's pretty much the end of the bragging rights competition.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks. I wish I still had it.
When I was in France I never had to pay for lumber. 
People would give me what ever tree then no longer wanted and I just cut them and then milled them.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Pretty much as mine at one time was:


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Not exactly monsters but I have a 1940's 16" Walker tuner band saw and 12-14" Delta-Rockwell table saw.








http://i119.photobucket.com/albums/o159/rmccomas0043/walker1.jpg[/IMG[/URL]]








http://i119.photobucket.com/albums/o159/rmccomas0043/14saw.jpg[/IMG[/URL]]


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

The Walker Turner is phenomenal. I've got the Rockwell 20" bandsaw from the same era, 1948'ish.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I need some advice from the vintage monsters experts. Ive got a chance to pick up a Walker Turner RAS for what I'm expecting to be pretty cheap. It sound like if I don't buy it it s just going for scrap. It doesn't run, and I have no idea why. What's it worth, and what do you think it will take to restore it? Is it worth the effort?
































































I do know it is friggin cool looking.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

IF IT DOES NOT RUN AD IF IT GOES TO SCRAP ,YOU SHOULD GET TI FOR FREE ( IF IT WAS ME I WOULD EVEN CHARGE FOR DISPOSING OF IT, JUST KIDDING)


----------



## Johnnyblot (Mar 2, 2012)

Don, is that not what Tony Soprano used for cutting up bodies? Seriously man if that thing is not set up correctly it'll pull your arm out its socket. 
saying that tho' if anyone can get it running right it's most likely to be you!
Cheers

John


----------



## Johnnyblot (Mar 2, 2012)

Bertha- stop bringing out new threads, there are not enough hours in the day. Lol

Cheers
John


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

Don…..The Walker Turner machines are very cool and highly prized. If it does not run it could something as simple as a capacitor or worst case the burnt motor. If its burnt you should be able to smell the burnt windings. As for value, it really difficult to put an accurate price on a 60+ year old machine, there are just too many variables. If I were looking it I would offer somewhere in the 50-75 dollar range and see what they say. All they can say is no. As for the restoration, Walker Turner was famous for using a proprietary bearing, meaning odd sizes that are not available in todays market. That being said there are some ways of getting around that issue. BTW the geared motors are really cool. There are a few examples of that saw on the vintage machinery site and some recent threads on the geared motors.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

this Walker Turner looks dangerous just standing still.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. I was thinking of offering around $50. I couldn't smell and burnt, but I have no idea how long its just sat there. It may be a few decades. Next problem is finding a spot to restore it. I think the wife may loose her bay in the shop!! That means I may be sleeping there as well.

My son's brother in law repairs motors for a living, so I've got a good motor guy who won't charge me an arm and a leg. Now I just need to hope the owner calls me. They said he would.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

this Walker Turner looks dangerous just standing still.


----------



## Fishinbo (Jun 11, 2012)

Massive and awesome band saw machines! I just love that vintage machinery site.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Don, that thing's going to have a ridiculous footprint. Let's just face it, though, we all want it. Restored, it would give you insane bragging rights, lol. I think it's simply gorgeous; I'd have to put it in the living room if I bought it. Where's MedicKen? He'd probably be interested. Is Loren up there?


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Here's one.. for that empty corner of your workshop….
http://www.usedwinnipeg.com/ReportSelectUsedAdPhoto2?used_ad_id=16573534&position=1&hb=1


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

that takes up more room than my sawmill!!!


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Yeah, but Don you know machines like this made people put their smoothers and molding planes away, for your eventual purchase…


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Whatever MedicKen says is gospel, in my opinion. He's rebuilt more massive machines than I've seen on the internet, lol. You think VPX would have bearings that fit. I was worried my Rockwell BS would be a problem but they had like 20 different confusing varieties. I called them and the guy told me that all but the cheapest were for applications far beyond my needs. Gotta appreciate that.
.
Don's on a Walker Turner mission.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

I just saw a Walker-Turner saw/ jointer combo, reminded me of those 1940s Delta Shopcraft units, or whatever they were called. The jointer was a 4", the table saw looked like it was lifted off a old Shopsmith, but I'm sure they were a married unit. It was $40 at Habitat for Humanity, I went back the next day and it was gone….


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

^Oh, Poopie, that stings! You snooze, you lose. I lost a stack of chestnut there once.


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

Surely there are a lot of folks here with vintage machines sitting around them. And mostly did a great job in restoring them!


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Who's up for some droolng?

Oliver 20" planer … with leather belt. http://hartford.craigslist.org/tls/3247281002.html


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

yea baby, get out the John Deere A.


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

You put a helical shearing head in that and off you go.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

drive a helical shearing head with a John Deere A. Now we're talking vintage meets space age.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Don, have you seen those generators that link the PTO? I've never understood the practicality of that for powering a home. A portable combo welder/generator, I get. I want to go totally off the grid, but my new standby runs on natural gas. Perhaps I should drill my own, lol. I was in the works getting a massive generac prepped until the guy showed me one powered with a Cummings diesel. It would face roadside, so any hillbilly passing by would see the big logo. Talk about street cred. I might take a 2nd mortgage and go for it


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

We had one of those generator at the farm when I was growing up. It would run the whole farm (it was a small dairy farm by todays standards) It a powerful power source you already own.

I almost converted my last planer restore to run off the pto of my kabota.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

When you have a planer running off a pto, we can close this thread. The desired manliness will have been achieved.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

when I built my house, some 25-30 years ago, my neighbor had a planer that ran off a Kabota. I used it to plane all the interior wood for my living room and dining room area.

He passed away quit a while ago. I'm not sure what ever happened to his stuff. That's something I'd liked to have.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

^that is pure Andro.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Andro, Clambiuteral, Deca all put together. Could we do one to run on hydraulic fluid too?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

wait, I was distracted by the bra commercial. I think its because you said "fluid", or maybe because Al wrote "desired manliness".

I guess if its running off pto, its running off hydraulics. Good enough?


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Well i guess youre right on that , i was thinking like a jackhammer, with supply and return lines to the planer itself or quite possibly i should stop licking windows and get a little sleep.


----------



## joewilliams (Aug 1, 2012)

How about a water powered planer???










This is in a mill in Vermont…checkout the site at:

http://www.bensmill.com

There's a whole Picassa album at:

https://picasaweb.google.com/101800832629730439153/BenSMillMachines02#


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Joe, you scoundrel! Unless someone has a wind operated planer, I think it's Joe for the win. Actually, now that I think about it, water powered is cooler than that hippy wind powered. Joe for the win


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Holy crap. Each and every one of you needs to check out Joe's links to Ben's Mill. Click on both b/c the first will tell you about the mill. What a wonderful thing that's been done there. The Picassa link will blow you away. I don't even know where to begin. Thank you so much, Joe, for turning me on to this.
.


----------



## joewilliams (Aug 1, 2012)

Wind powered you say?...well this one is mostly made of large wood, but there is some heavy iron involved too!

You asked for it….a windmill powered sawmill: (it gets interesting just after 4 minutes in)

http://forum.woodenboat.com/showthread.php?121851-Dutch-Windmill-Powered-Sawmill-video!


----------



## carguy460 (Jan 3, 2012)

Al, I resent that wind powered hippy comment…but I'll let it slide this time, only because I like you (I'm sure theres an inappropriate comment in there somewhere!)

I manage a wind farm for a living…and I'm not much of a hippie…but if we're talking "monsters of your dreams, not really vintage", I'd say these monster machines count:










Ok, sorry, I just had to rant…carry on, fine gentlemen!


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

"I manage a wind farm for a living"

Well, I rarely wear underwear but when I do it is something unusual."

How does one become a wind farmer I wonder.


----------



## carguy460 (Jan 3, 2012)

The hardest part is wrangling that dang wind…just when you think you've got it penned up, it slips through your fingers…I'm not sure about that underwear comment…I'll leave that one alone!

Anyway, just joshin with you Al!


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

Poundage? 15,000 lbs….....Yates American 48", Oscillating 3 drum belt sander. Each drum was driven by a 7hp motor and the table feed was run with a 5hp motor. (3 phase). I found the sander in a garage of one of my customers. At the time I didn't have 3 phase, heck I didn't even have a shop big enough to put it in. I bought the sander, then traded it for a new Grizzly 24" drum sander before I ever moved it with a friend of mine. He had to rent a huge crane and a flat bed 18 wheeler to get the sander to his shop. When he finally got it hooked up he had thousands of dollars invested, but it was an awesome sander. You would start each drum seperately and it sounded like an aircraft engine winding up to full speed. It would take a couple minutes to start all three drums and then the feed bed, but then you could sand all day long. Each drum oscillated seperately. He kept 3 different grit paper on each drum and you could feed a piece of rough cut lumber in one end and come out like glass on the other end. Once you shut the sander down, it would take forever for the drums to stop. I wish I had some pictures, but never thought I would have a use for pictures! lol Actually, I got more use out of my 24" Grizzly then David ever did with the big sander.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I fought the wind once…won easily.
.








.
"The Wind" is the guy on the right. 
.
Seriously, though, I have a ton of respect for alternative power sources, but for much different reasons than those of unshaven legs. I want off the friggin grid, not for ecofriendly reasons, but for strictly selfish reasons. I don't like someone else being in charge of my utilities. 
.
Carguy, I ran into a chick in the airport that was a natural gas consultant. Petroleum engineer, foul-mouthed girl unprovoked. I was really impressed with what she was telling me and she really seemed to be on to something. Hippy friendly, too Just not as hippy as the wind
.


----------



## carguy460 (Jan 3, 2012)

LOL! Al you always make me laugh. I'm on the selfish train with the wind stuff too - I don't believe all the hype, but I do believe in the paycheck! Seriously, I love what I do, but I know from inside experience that wind is not an end-all, and really isn't as sweet of a deal as some will tell you it is. As far as it being "green"?? You should see the amount of hazardous substances we have in those monsters…enough to make Al Gore reconsider the "green" energy!


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

I don´t know how the law is in US but here they have pay in big money on an account 
that is big enoff to brake it down and recircle the damm thing with out hazard for the invirement 
before they can raise the tower the owner do it gladly since its nearly nothing 
in the bigpicture of what they earn seen over 20-30 year

Dennis


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Dennis knows what he's talking about. They turned ecofriendly over there before we even used the phrase. Dennis uses the money he saves to buy hand tools
.
I used to drive past all those wind farms and literally be amazed at the sheer number of them. Once I got close to one, the size and enormity of the project hit me. We're getting a new sewer pipe out to my property and you'd think they were building the ark. A year and countless millions, I'm told. Just like our State government; spending a ton of money to make $hit flow downhill.


----------



## Fishinbo (Jun 11, 2012)

... or you could just go to vintagemachinery.com . 
Tons of oldies and goodies in that site.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

^that's a wonderful site. I can only stand it so long. I'm pretty sure some of the big boys here (MedicKen, etc.) are members there. I know I am.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

I wish I had all the money the rest of the country have saved …. LOL
me I have an old boiler from 1954 that cost me a ton of money each year 
to heat the house with … but with house on the market 4 years now 
wont spend money on it to go solar even though it have been special cheap
the last two years do to the goverment gives some money to it too
and we can get the cost of the solarpanels and suncelles covered over the 
taxes in ten years or so and the rest of the time it works the electricity/heat
will bee free in the way that you have pay´d in advance for it compared to 
what we do now 
as soon as I get the house sold and get a new I will have both solarpanels and suncelles 
that can cover the energy use thrugh the year
ya its alot of money here and now to pay for the plant but when you can get the taxes 
to pay for it over ten years and take what you pay now for electricity and oil do a year
then geting a loan you pay the loan by the money you save in oil and electricity 
your vallet will never discover the different other than in ten years time it will start to get fat … LOL
even faster if you build the powerplants yourself 
already experiment with sun to airheating with popcans … = upcicling of free garbage 

I know I complain a litle about not be able to get deasen handtools and wood on this island 
but there is two things I find possitive on the island the first is the biggest solarplant of its kind
in the world that have double the size of it this year http://www.solarmarstal.dk/default.asp?id=36275
to see the history and pictures but if you clic on the english flag and clic on the sunstore 
you will get it on english too
and we have a recircle system for household garbage where we sorting it out in 
five groups on the daily basis ( me six) and then we have another system where 
we have to drive to a local recircle station with all the other items like old frige , old cumputers , etc , etc
and you can even deliver what can be composted and buy it back when its ready … LOL
yes its a little funny to think of that this small island is one of the greenest places on the island 
both when it comes to recircling (though forced of nessessery since the dumpster is filled up)
and if we cuold save the energy in a bank wuold bee self-sufficient on anything that demands 
oil or electricity to be running

thinking on all the money I will be saving in the future I better get some toolcatalogs home … LOL

take care
Dennis


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Dennis: What tools are you unable to find on your 'island'? Seems like somebody in LJ ought to able to help you out!


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I really like the wind powered saw mills. 
I can see myself owning and operating one.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Poopiekat ….. nearly everything is impossible to get … but remmember our country
only have 5 million citysence and this tiny island only have around 6500 people living here 
the local buildingmarketstore thing had last winther for fist time in many years a few 
wooden German jackplanes from ECE or Ulmia ( can´t remmeber now ) but they demended 
around 240 $ for it so I refused since I can get it from Germany for around 85 $
I don´t go uotside the island much since I want to suport our local company´s but not 
when they steal the money from us like that

so the web stores is my freind if I can´t get it used on E-bay UK for small monney 

another isue here I still run into from time to time is it doesn´t seems to that they know 
the telephone is developed over hundred years ago and now we have internet also 
when I go down and want a thing and they don´t have it local 
and I say okay ordre it home so I have it in the end of the week they loke like they have seen a ghost
no .. no they say 5-6 weeks minimum before its here 
so I have learned to have the phonenumber on a suplier on the mainland in the mobilphone 
and make the call when I´m still in the store with the owner infront of me 
looking werd on me when they conferm the ordre from the otherside to be at my house in 2-3 days 
with the speaker on … LOL
still remember how they looked the first year at me when I moved to the island talking in a mobilephone )

don´t worry if needed I will send the S.O.S out on L J …. who ells is closer to help each other 

take care
Dennis


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

Here's a saw that I recently acquired. It's a Skilsaw model 107 , 10" worm gear circular saw. Weighing in at nearly 32lbs. I though it would qualify for monster saw. It still runs good, cut a 4×4 nice and easy.










I noticed that the saw had philips head screws and wingnuts instead of levers at the depth and bevel adjustments. I had a model 77 (7 1/4") similar to this saw that had the levers like we have on saws now. But the 77 had all slotted screws making it an older saw.










One of the things I like about these old saws is the two piece upper blade guard. They would funnel the motor exhaust along the top upper guard to the front edge of the saw blade giving you a jet of air were you need it most. The sightglass for checking the oil is cool, the new ones don't need those anymore.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Some things you don't think about in an electric saw anymore…..exhaust and checking the oil.

That thing is a beast!


----------



## Deano56 (Feb 18, 2015)

> http://www.irsauctions.com/index_lots.asp?pg=details&tot=&id=14348
> 
> Moak shaper $625. These IRS Auctions are painful to browse through!
> 
> - Bertha


 I had one of these, ran it off of a static Phase converter


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Craftsman 6" planer, 103.1801 is the model number. Not huge, but a very (very) heavy piece of iron. Just picked up last night, good working order. Will be a fixture in the Shop.


----------



## ClammyBallz (Apr 16, 2015)

If anyone is looking for a real project, here's a 16" jointer for $30
http://www.publicsurplus.com/sms/auction/view?auc=1375612


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Now I know where to post my Rodgers b-20 20" bandsaw when I finally unite all the pieces from seperate locations.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Before, during and after pics are welcome, you know!


----------



## ajthomas5009 (Dec 21, 2013)

Here is my recently acquired 12" J.A Fay jointer. I believe it's from around 1910. The only mods are the DJ 30 gaurd and different motor. I wasn't the one who restored it I bought it as it stands. One day I'll prob splurge and have Byrd machine a helical to fit the Babbitt bearings but that won't be anytime soon and it works fine as is.


----------



## mramseyISU (Mar 3, 2014)

> Craftsman 6" planer, 103.1801 is the model number. Not huge, but a very (very) heavy piece of iron. Just picked up last night, good working order. Will be a fixture in the Shop.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My grandpa has one of those he uses sometimes. Pretty good piece of equipment from what I can tell.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

> Craftsman 6" planer, 103.1801 is the model number. Not huge, but a very (very) heavy piece of iron. Just picked up last night, good working order. Will be a fixture in the Shop.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Smitty, that looks like they took a solid piece of cast and carved out a planer. A very cool addition to your shop!


----------



## TheGreatJon (Jan 9, 2015)

I'm glad someone ressurrected this thread. I had never seen it before. Some very cool machines posted. Every stationary machine in my shop is older than I am, but these are the only two that top the 1000lb mark… which is where I start thinking of them as monsters.

Yates-American 18" planer (1950s)









Bentel & Margedant 'Good Luck 16" Hand Planer' (1890s)









For their size, both of them actually have a very small footprint. The planer takes up only a little more room than some 12" planers like Parks or the PM100. The jointer (hand planer) is only 74" long and, with the fence mechanism fully extended, 28" deep. Also, it has a horse shoe cast into the front with the lettering "Good Luck". Hahaha.


----------



## TheGreatJon (Jan 9, 2015)

Also, if there is any massive old machine that I truly lust after, it's this scroll saw. Yep, I said scroll saw. There is no "throat". The upper tensioning mechanism is ceiling mounted rather than supported by an arm from the base. The first time I saw one was kind of a visionary experience for me. 









In the meantime, I'm plenty stoked about the Delta I picked up last weekend. But I was able to put it in a minivan and unload it completely by myself with nothing but some huffing and puffing… so a "monster" it is not.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

> - TheGreatJon


This is the coolest machine. I wonder what they made with it.


----------



## pastahill (Apr 2, 2011)

i like older machines. i restored 2 of them.

This is my table saw

and my jointer


----------



## SirIrb (Jan 12, 2015)

actually re-interested in LJ again. Smokin thread. I ll post tonight.


----------



## TheGreatJon (Jan 9, 2015)

> This is the coolest machine. I wonder what they made with it.
> 
> - Rick M.


Architectural corbels and anything else that is 4-8" thick and needs some fancy curves and holes cut into it. You don't see that kind of detail on modern homes, so neither do we get tosee uber scroll saws anymore.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Old Craftsman saw with original motor and stand. I saw it at a thrift store, $75. I have enough crap or I would have bought it.


----------

